# EDP other yellow flag under CPU, GPU and RING



## alepuggi (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have recently installed throttlestop on my Dell G5 5590 with an i7-9750h and a nvidia gtx 1660 ti. I've changed some settings (shown in the screenshots attached) and I've solved both thermal and power throttling. My temps are good because when I play, I reach maximum 85C (more or less) and the power also is good because I always stay below 35W (even if I've set a limit higher than 35W). But after I conclude a long gaming session, I always see that I have the "EDP other" yellow flag under CPU, GPU and RING. What could I do to solve this?

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2021)

alepuggi said:


> What could I do to solve this?


Probably nothing. Yellow boxes in Limit Reasons after gaming are not important. Red boxes are important because they mean that throttling is in progress.

In the FIVR window, try increasing IccMax for the Core and IccMax for the Cache to the maximum value, 255.75. You can also increase Power Limit 4 to the maximum value, 1023. Some people still get yellow boxes for EDP OTHER even when all of these limits are set to the maximum.

Turn on the Log File option before you start playing a game. When you are finished playing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log file so I can see if your computer has any throttling problems. You can copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com

The cooling system in your Dell laptop must be really bad if you have to slow it down 600 MHz so it does not overheat. Have you ever cleaned inside your computer and replaced the thermal paste? That can help.

If you do not want your CPU ever going higher than 45W then check both of the Clamp options in the TPL window. You should also check the Speed Shift option to make sure that information is being sent to the CPU. Everything else looks OK.


----------



## alepuggi (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry for not replying but I tried to do some tests by my own and I finally solved all my problems. Now I'm able to have good performances whithout any yellow or red flags showing in the limit reasons window and also without reaching high temperatures and high power consumption.

Here's what I did in the FIVR window:

-Set all the turbo limits to 3.8 GHz;
-Undervolted the CPU core to -250 mv;
-Undervolted the CPU cache to -125 mv;
-Checked "disable and lock turbo power limits".

And in the TPL window, what I did is:

-Increased the PL1 and the PL2 turbo power limits up to 80 W;
-Unchecked "clamp" for both power limits;
-Checked the "speed shift" option and set the maximum frequency to 3.8 GHz (the same as in the FIVR window).

With these setings I'm able to maintain a constant clock of 3.8 GHz while gaming, the temperature never exceeds 85C and the power barely exceeds 50 W. I also ran Cinebench R20 and I got a bit more than 2700 in multi core (I don't remember the exact value) which I think is a good score considering that the stock i7-9750h got 2653.


----------

